# Cockapoo? weight when fully grown?



## ReyeZ (Jun 21, 2014)

how much will this dog weigh when fully grown? its a cocker spaniel mix, but its 2 lbs at 2 months old so im guessing its mixed w/ a toy poodle. pleez tell me how much it will weigh full grown and if u kno wat its mixed with. heres the link:

http://www.humanebroward.com/viewdpuppies.html


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

You never know what to expect. I have an American cocker mixed with toy, and she weighs in at 10lbs, and is about 10 inches to the shoulder, but others on here have the same mix that seem to be larger and heavier. Is yours mixed with American cocker, English cocker (show or working)?


----------

